# Postfix upgrade to 2.4.5 breaks unlimited quotas [SOLVED]

## hanj

Hello

Upgraded postfix to 2.4.5 and now users with unlimited quotas '0' will now default to virtual_mailbox_limit set in main.cf... not unlimited. Someone added this bug that explains that as well..

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191384

Anyone have a solution?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## steveb

The VDA patch changed that. They have this feature now since some minor releases. If you don't like that try contacting the author of VDA and request a change. Or just DIY.

// SteveB

----------

## hanj

 *steveb wrote:*   

> The VDA patch changed that. They have this feature now since some minor releases. If you don't like that try contacting the author of VDA and request a change. Or just DIY.
> 
> // SteveB

 

Hello SteveB!

Thanks for replying. What do you recommend? Pushing the virtual_mailbox_limit in main.cf to something real high (ie: 100000000) or reworking the vda patch?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## steveb

I would set it to a high number and leave the VDA patch the way it is right now.

The reasons:

1) The VDA patch is less under your control then a simple value in main.cf

2) Having one unified value for quota is easier to manage then having unlimited (uncontrolled)

// SteveB

----------

## hanj

Thanks SteveB

I set max to 500MB.. should be enough.

hanji

----------

## hanj

Looks like postfix-2.4.6-r1 will fix this...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191384

hanji

----------

